# .::/*Josh's Signature Gallery*\::.



## Josh (Oct 4, 2009)

*.::/*Josh's Signature Gallery*\::.*

*Josh's Signatures*
I decided to make a Signature gallery to show my Signatures, so here they are. I will also post other people's ones that I have made. It may not be the best but please rate them and give me CC. Also im going to take requests for sigs which will only cost 5TBT Bells. I don't care about the bells, Normal or Animation.

Latest one:






Wale

Normal Signatures


Spoiler








Mac Miller, I call him the white Wiz Khalifa 
Most Dope!




For Ricano




Wiz Khalifa, aka. Wizzle Man 




For Aeri, Have no idea who this guy is (Not Aeri ), the render was kinda bad quality
but I think I did a decent job, except the text.




My favourite Artist ever.




Pit signature, 2nd main in Brawl.




Totodile, Getting ready for Pokemon Heart Gold




Marowak 




For Mr. L, No idea where he is now :S




Will.I.Am - Used to be favourite artist till he
went auto tune.




For Mr. Crazy Davis, Psyduck!




Main on Brawl, Don't add me, I don't play anymore 




            This was for Night (Jojo)




This was for Ivysaur or something..




This is for noury. But he left.




My Pit one




Psyduck FTW




This was for ROG..




Wario sig, one of my first




My weird al one, not my best..




I made this when i was in Nigeria. Yoda




Ice Climber, Used for BB Sig contest.




Lucas, one of my best.




For Placktor




For my Brother Joel




For Tazaza




Poliwhirl



Animated Signatures


Spoiler































Hope you like it.


----------



## Hiro (Oct 4, 2009)

Noice :O
I love your latest ;D


----------



## melly (Oct 4, 2009)

The animation ones are great  
keep it up!

what the.. starfox looks like Tails?


----------



## Zex (Oct 4, 2009)

Ughh. There all so good. Even some of your earlier ones. I lol'd when you said
"this was for ivysaur or something..." I remember that guy. I like the glitter you used on that one. 

Anyways, Ill pay you to make me a pikachu sig. Hows 1k TBt sound?


----------



## Josh (Oct 4, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Ughh. There all so good. Even some of your earlier ones. I lol'd when you said
> "this was for ivysaur or something..." I remember that guy. I like the glitter you used on that one.
> 
> Anyways, Ill pay you to make me a pikachu sig. Hows 1k TBt sound?


kk, i might add requests aswell..

@ryan: Thanks, I like it too.

@melly: Thanks and lol i no i noticed.


----------



## Pear (Oct 4, 2009)

I really like the animation ones!  :O


----------



## Josh (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks, I also sell them. Here is my topic http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7257912/13/


----------



## Nic (Oct 4, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Thanks, I also sell them. Here is my topic http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7257912/13/


I bumped it for you J.J.


----------



## Josh (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Josh (Oct 5, 2009)

Bump.

Anyways im going to take requests now so if you want a sig also posts,.


----------



## 4861 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ca  you make me sig with this render? http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-8789


----------



## Josh (Oct 6, 2009)

Sure.


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Oct 6, 2009)

yes The JJ  i ment to as you could you possibly make me a signature

with a picture of alice in wonder land
text:Alice were not in wonderland anymore
my name Aliceinwonderlandgirl
can you also make it very girly
its ok if you cant do it or dont want to


----------



## Josh (Oct 6, 2009)

Sure.


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Oct 8, 2009)

may i ask if you are finished? if not its ok


----------



## Josh (Oct 8, 2009)

sorry, im busy doing peoples one.


----------



## Josh (Oct 8, 2009)

kk done zexions, but i think that i could have done better..


----------



## easpa (Oct 8, 2009)

I love the animations


----------



## Josh (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Oct 8, 2009)

#1pokemon master said:
			
		

> I love the animations


yes so do i


----------



## Thunder (Oct 8, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> kk done zexions, but i think that i could have done better..


I like it, some nice effects, ehh... Decent depth, the flow, not so much. Also, the animation is kinda screwed up :L


----------



## Josh (Oct 8, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks and i kinda forgot about the flow..

I also think the animation is messed up abit now that i think about it.


----------



## StarBurst (Oct 8, 2009)

They're quite good. Not much of a fan of the animations but some of the normal sigs look nice.

Good job!


----------



## bittermeat (Oct 8, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

>


The animation and the text bother me. Cool overall.


----------



## Josh (Oct 16, 2009)

Made a new sig for Brawl..






CC Please


----------



## 4861 (Oct 16, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Made a new sig for Brawl..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I like it. It would be better with a border


----------



## Josh (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll add one then i'll edit this post.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 16, 2009)

dang JJ

you beastin :L


----------



## Josh (Oct 16, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> dang JJ
> 
> you beastin :L


?


----------



## Ricano (Oct 16, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got better xD


----------



## Josh (Oct 16, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, thanks 

EDIT: Here it is with Border


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 16, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way too bright, it killed my eyes =X .  Dim the lighting at least so it won't give my eyes pain every time I see it used  .  It's a 7/10 nonetheless.


----------



## Josh (Oct 16, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sorry about that. Im still learning from my mistakes. Thanks for the CC Though .


----------



## Josh (Nov 28, 2009)

I Decided to make another sig.

This is for my brother (He wanted the text in the bottom right corner)






CC please.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Nov 28, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> I Decided to make another sig.
> 
> This is for my brother (He wanted the text in the bottom right corner)
> 
> ...


looks a lil weird because of the colors 
other than that its awesome ;D


----------



## Josh (Nov 28, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I might have forgotten to use Gradients, Photo filters ect.


----------



## Conor (Nov 28, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> I Decided to make another sig.
> 
> This is for my brother (He wanted the text in the bottom right corner)
> 
> ...


<3


----------



## Josh (Nov 28, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol i remember that you're an Arsenal fan  Thanks.


----------



## JamesBertie (Nov 28, 2009)

cool sigs


----------



## Josh (Nov 28, 2009)

JamesBertie said:
			
		

> cool sigs


Thanks.


----------



## Josh (Dec 8, 2009)

New Sig:







I think it turned out alright. But I didn't add flow.

CC please ;]

Edit:

Oh, And this is tazaza's sig (tyler)


----------



## Thunder (Dec 8, 2009)

The lighting is kinda bad, it's kinda hard to see the focal point.


----------



## Josh (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, I agree with you. Next time I will improve my lighting.

Thanks for the CC ;]


----------



## SamXX (Dec 8, 2009)

Apart from the text, that's my favorite.


----------



## Josh (Dec 8, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Apart from the text, that's my favorite.


Really?

Thanks, Before I had no idea how to use text.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Dec 8, 2009)

looks nice but kinda weird


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 8, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> New Sig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Monotone overload.  Next time don't use a color balance of just one color, try mixing it up and keeping the focal point's original colors.  The lighting needs work too, most of the sig feels dull and there's no depth because of it.  The good I see is the nice use of effects.


----------



## Josh (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks. But he wanted this colour when he requested it.

I seriously need to work on lightning ;[


----------



## SamXX (Dec 9, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think it looks really cool


----------



## Conor (Dec 9, 2009)

You've come a long way JJ 
I still think you Wario sig is one of your best.


----------



## Josh (Dec 9, 2009)

Lol thanks. I think that was one of my best too.

I might re-edit things on it, im going to post my old sig i'll edit this post when i've found it.


----------



## Josh (Jan 6, 2010)

Alright, I'm taking requests again.
I think that people's CC have made me focus on what I need to improve on.

So yeah request if you wish, But I'll see if I will do it tonight, It's likely.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 6, 2010)

Try something to do with Psyduck? I dunno, make it all pinky and such, thats what psychic powarz are like. With MrCrazyDavis written somewhere?


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 6, 2010)

If you are still taking requests. I would like an animation sig,Can I have Mew and shaymin running around like tag.
Trying to make it soud as simple as possible cause I know your busy at these.
Thanks -*-*-K.K.Slider*-*-*


----------



## Josh (Jan 6, 2010)

@MCD:
I'll see what I can do : P, If it doesn't turn out right just tell me.
@KKS: Sure, Do you want your name on it?


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes please.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 6, 2010)

Cool sigs!


----------



## Josh (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks Marcus :]

CrazyDavis I'm starting yours now.


----------



## Josh (Jan 7, 2010)

CrazyDavis your one is completed:






```
[IMG]http://i46.tinypic.com/a5kbpk.png[/IMG]
```

Free of charge.
CC please guys and any more requests?


----------



## Marcus (Jan 7, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis your one is completed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zoinksies that's good!


----------



## Josh (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks, I just used c4d's for this one, Nothing else.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 7, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis your one is completed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OM*G smexy. *sends 200tbt anyway*


----------



## Josh (Jan 7, 2010)

Haha, No problems .


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 7, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

>


Love the C4D blur. The text kind of throws it off, but it's good


----------



## Zex (Jan 7, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis your one is completed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cliche sorry..

I saw similar sigs 3 times... Haha.


----------



## Josh (Jan 8, 2010)

@Bit:
Thanks, I guess I need to work on my text.

@Zexion:
That's my style of making signatures, But I'm going to make a Signature now and try and use another style.

Anymore requests?


----------



## Zex (Jan 8, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> @Bit:
> Thanks, I guess I need to work on my text.
> 
> @Zexion:
> ...


No, its not that. Its like, Plactor had one, you had one, and now this one. They all look very similar.


----------



## Josh (Jan 8, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah I see, I guess I won't be using Psyduck anymore .


----------



## Josh (Jan 8, 2010)

New Signature, One of my favourite pokemon:






CnC please, But I copied my Psyduck one in a way.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 8, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> New Signature, One of my favourite pokemon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awsome effects and stuff.

Only thing I don't like is the text, it is distracting and gets in the way of the render.

Maybe if it went along Poly's right arm it would be better.


----------



## Josh (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks Marcus, I just need to get the hang of text.


----------



## Zex (Jan 8, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> New Signature, One of my favourite pokemon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8/10

gud


----------



## Josh (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks Zexion


----------



## Zex (Jan 8, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Thanks Zexion


:O


----------



## Josh (Jan 8, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?


----------



## FITZEH (Jan 8, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## Josh (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks Fitzeh :]


----------



## Josh (Jan 10, 2010)

Anymore requests? Free of charge.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes! Something DN related perhaps?


----------



## Josh (Jan 10, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Yes! Something DN related perhaps?


DN?
Also can you give me a picture/render please?


----------



## Nixie (Jan 10, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deathnote... (Typical of me XD)

Hmm... All the ones I like has copyright on it... >.>


----------



## Josh (Jan 10, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah alright, Which character?


----------



## Nixie (Jan 10, 2010)

Probably L... <3
I don't mind it too much... ;D


----------



## Josh (Jan 10, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Probably L... <3
> I don't mind it too much... ;D


I'll try make it as awesome as ever.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 10, 2010)

Wait, I just noticed. Why is Psyduck like drowning?


----------



## Josh (Jan 10, 2010)

He's not drowning, I'm just blending him into the background so that the signature doesn't look flat : P.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 10, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! I'll put it in my DN spoiler


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 17, 2010)

I was just posting to ask about the progress on mine.


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 19, 2010)

The poliwhirl one is sweet. The only con is the monochrome scheme.


----------



## iVocaloid (Jan 19, 2010)

Bueno!


----------



## Yokie (Jan 20, 2010)

Never mind.  :r


----------



## Josh (Jan 20, 2010)

@KKS:
Oh yeah, Sorry I forgot about yours. I'll start in a moment.
@Bit: Thanks
@iVocaloid:
Er.. Thanks?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 20, 2010)

MMC Website Banners for Spring, Summer, Autumn and Winter please.


----------



## Josh (Jan 20, 2010)

Any Ideas Jason? Like what do you want on them?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 20, 2010)

Umm, I'll let you decide, but it must be relevant to the current Season of the website.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm sure you'll be able to do this anyway.


----------



## Hiro (Jan 22, 2010)

Can you please make one with this?

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Beware of OTAKUS</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Josh (Jan 22, 2010)

Sure.


----------



## Hiro (Jan 22, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Sure.


Thanks ;D


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey Josh do you mind making me one?


----------



## Josh (Jan 27, 2010)

I'll start on it soon Mr.L.
Any ideas on the Signature?


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 27, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> I'll start on it soon Mr.L.
> Any ideas on the Signature?


yes,can u put Mr.L in text in the bottom right corner,and I want Mr.L in the middle of course,and the background u made for MrCrazyDavis' one,sorta like that,but with black and green intsead of black and yellow


----------



## Josh (Jan 27, 2010)

So wait, Mr.L (Picture) in the middle and the text "Mr.L" on the bottom right corner, right?

Edit: Nevermind, I'll start now.


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 27, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> So wait, Mr.L (Picture) in the middle and the text "Mr.L" on the bottom right corner, right?


Yup,also,when do u think u can start on it?just wonderin'


----------



## Josh (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah I can start on it, Need to get PS up now.


----------



## Josh (Jan 27, 2010)

```
[IMG]http://i46.tinypic.com/2ywwnc2.png[/IMG]
```

Enjoy.


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 27, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> ```
> [IMG]http://i46.tinypic.com/2ywwnc2.png[/IMG]
> ```
> 
> Enjoy.


Wow,it looks great!thanks a lot Josh  ^_^


----------



## Josh (Jan 27, 2010)

Haha, No Problem.
Free of charge.


----------



## Hal (Jan 27, 2010)

Think I could get one?
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div> in the middle of the sig
Then make some cool effects with that
My this symbol<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>(Not Moving) in the bottom right hand corner then my name right next to it


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 27, 2010)

Just checking to see the progress on mine :3 sorry if I'm being too pushy.


----------



## Josh (Jan 27, 2010)

Sure Hal I'll start tommorow.
Also KK Slider, It's done but I need to add the text and it's done. Also I have to go now so I'll upload it tommorow.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 27, 2010)

! Ok thanks can't wait.


----------



## Josh (Jun 18, 2011)

Taking Requests!


----------



## SamXX (Jun 18, 2011)

I love this one:






You've got a lot better since you started making signatures!


----------



## Josh (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks man, I guess I have ^_^


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 18, 2011)

Posting so you can use my siggy as an example on the front


----------



## Josh (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah, I already did


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 18, 2011)

You had this one when i joined so i mainly like this the most


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 18, 2011)

FYI. The guy is Arnold 'Ace' Rimmer From red dwarf.


----------



## Josh (Jun 19, 2011)

New signature:




Wiz Khalifa aka. Wizzle Man


----------



## Ricano (Jun 19, 2011)

I have a request. I can pay you in bells

With this render: http://www.planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pid=61143&fullsize=1

Colors can be brown, beige etc. relating to the desert.

Please, and thanks =]


----------



## Josh (Jun 20, 2011)

Sure Ricano, I'll start it now!


----------



## Josh (Jun 20, 2011)

Here's the signature:







```
[IMG]http://i53.tinypic.com/14m5smf.png[/IMG]
```

Hope you like it 
If not, Happy to edit it


----------



## Ricano (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks a lot man, looks great !

I sent the bells


----------



## Josh (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh thanks, I think this is one of my best 

Also, Who is he called?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 20, 2011)

Nathan Drake from Uncharted 3.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 20, 2011)

Just a question? What do you use for the sigs. Is it photoshop or something else?


----------



## Josh (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah Photoshop, If you want to start and use something simple and free, I'd suggest GIMP, or if you want Photoshop, but it's expensive unless you etarip.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 20, 2011)

Cheers, i was just wondering as yours come out so good


----------



## Josh (Jun 20, 2011)

Ah cool, And thanks


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 22, 2011)

Josh said:


> Yeah Photoshop, If you want to start and use something simple and free, I'd suggest GIMP, or if you want Photoshop, but it's expensive unless you etarip.


 
-Insert thepiratebay link-


----------



## Josh (Jul 24, 2011)

New Signature:

Wale


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 24, 2011)

Josh said:


> New Signature:
> 
> Wale


I like the text and the effects, but flow seems just a bit off. Other than that it's simple and clean  .


----------



## Animalz (Aug 2, 2011)

Do you take requests?


----------



## PrincessJess (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey, those are amazing! Could you do me a request of a Rover Signature?


----------



## Josh (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah I take request and I'll be happy to do your signature


----------

